# Raven Concealment Systems Phantom LC holster review



## Zombievt (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a big fan of lights on defensive guns and have been toying with the idea of buying a concealed carry holster that would allow me to carry a handgun with a light attached for some time now. I've been reading so many great reviews of Raven Concealment Systems Phantom holster and decided that I'd give their Phantom LC a try.

The neat thing with the Phantom is that it's a modular holster meaning that it can be worn either OWB or IWB by swapping out belt mounting hardwear. Hardwear is available for several different configurations.
This is an extremely comfortable holster even with being for a light mounted pistol.

Here is the holster with my Glock 19 with attached Streamlight TLR-1. The holster ships standard with 1.5" belt loops but I ordered IWB loops and you see them here installed.







View from the top showing the thinness of the kydex used and the curvature of the holster which adds to the comfort.






Back side of holster. There's a smudge of oil off my workbench on the right edge of the holster that I just noticed.....






With a ruler to give you an idea of the size. This holster is a lot less bulky that it appears.






And another.






And a photo of what is the most perfect fighting handgun made, the Glock 19 with XS Sight tritium Big Dots and Streamlight TLR-1.






The holster will not retain the pistol without a light so I'll be hanging on to my Blade-Tech. Well, until I decide to buy another Raven, that is.

There is a little bit of a lead time on these holsters. It took almost seven weeks for me to get my holster but now that I've worn it it was well worth the wait. Twelve plus hours with this holster on the first day I wore it.

You can buy Raven's holsters from  The Malabar Front.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the review...my Phantom-LC for a Glock w/TLR-2 should ship next week


----------

